# I suck at everything.



## gimp (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm 18 and I just got a new job at a bakery and I found out that today I was going to have to go on the register. I would have been fine, I think, if my shift wasn't 9.5 hours long on a busy night. I got so anxious about it. I kept thinking about all the people I was going to see and interact with, and what if I got their order wrong, or what if I charged them too much, and what are they gonna say about me? What if I start having a panic attack while I'm there, what if I do something extremely stupid? I'm afraid of feeling judged and that people hate me, and I don't know why. It's all so annoying. I don't want to feel like this. 

I went so far as to call off today. I lied to them and said I got sick. I feel so bad and they're going to hate me so much for it. It's like no matter what I do, something bad happens. If I would have went I would have messed up somehow and now because I didn't go I'm probably going to get on the bad side of my boss, and now my parents are going to judge me and be disappointed, but they don't get it because neither of them have social anxiety and they probably think I'm just being melodramatic. 

I don't want to be a disappointment though. I tried to convince myself to go, I put on makeup and fixed my hair and even put my uniform on and wanted myself to go so much, but I ended up staying home anyway. 

I feel like I'll never meet more people or be happy in life because of my anxiety. I'm really scared. I don't want to become a hermit but I can't even be a cashier without totally abandoning my responsibilities. I feel like such a brat too, like I can't even handle a simple job? I'm really just gonna give up? Like that?


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

The more you power through it, the easier it will become. You'll even realize that it wasn't as difficult as you thought. Just go to work regardless; stop making excuses for yourself.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

You're going to make mistakes on the cash register-everybody does....it's expected.


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

slowlyimproving said:


> You're going to make mistakes on the cash register-everybody does....it's expected.


Agreed, I know I did. But honestly, if they are throwing you out on a hard shift (yes it will suck) you will learn so much, and if you make a mistake just use the "oh sorry, I am new" excuse. It is a golden excuse. :yes

I hope you will find your way. I struggled as a cashier also. Message me if you want.


----------

